# Foreign body



## Juanita L Deal (Sep 1, 2016)

Is there an ICD code to use as a cause code when a person/child puts a foreign object in their own ear or nose? I see a lot of this type visit while coding Emergency room visits and haven't been able to locate one. What about if a sibling or playmate puts something in a child's ear?

TIA for any help.


----------



## danskangel313 (Sep 9, 2016)

I'm just throwing some ideas out here... 
Y93.- for Activity codes if it happened in conjunction with an activity. For example, Y93.6A Activity, physical games generally associated with school recess, summer camp and children, or Y93.89 Activity, other specified (which I assume could be used to indicate a small child who was playing). This could apply to both a patient who puts something in their ear as well as if someone else does it as it describes the activity that was happening.

Y29 Contact with blunt object, undetermined intent

Y99.8 Other external cause status

X58.XXX- Exposure to other specified factors

W20.- Struck by thrown, projected or falling object
W21.- Striking against or struck by sports equipment
W22.- Striking against or struck by other objects

W50.- Accidental hit, strike, kick, twist, bite or scratch by another person
W51.- Accidental striking against or bumped into by another person

I dunno if any of that helps.


----------

